# Wade Fishing Seadrift, TX; report 9/22/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It's always fun to have this group down. They are a skilled group of fisherman who are looking for a relaxing day on the water. Today started off with a 2 hour sit at a fish cabin, waiting for storms to clear. It was a tough bite in the morning until the wind from the storms died down. Lots of small trout early until around lunch when the SE winds became manageable. We ended the day with several nice reds, and a handful of trout to 22 inches. Most fish were caught on Glow paddle tails and Tequila Gold. I look for good changes to come as far as the trout bite is concerned with next weeks approaching cool front. Contact me for more details about trip availability and let's go fishing!


----------

